# Driving



## lozza7173 (Feb 6, 2011)

I currnetly hold a clean uk licence, i know in Canada that you drive on the right. How long would my UK license last before having to take a Canadain Driving test, and would it be advisable to have some lessons first. Is there a theory test like in the uk.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

lozza7173 said:


> I currnetly hold a clean uk licence, i know in Canada that you drive on the right. How long would my UK license last before having to take a Canadain Driving test, and would it be advisable to have some lessons first. Is there a theory test like in the uk.


You'll be pleased to know that in most Provinces a Brit is allowed to just exchange the UK license for a Canadian (Provincial) one, without any testing. You should check the conditions for the Province in which you plan to settle. I think, for Ontario, it's within 90 days of landing.


----------



## lozza7173 (Feb 6, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> You'll be pleased to know that in most Provinces a Brit is allowed to just exchange the UK license for a Canadian (Provincial) one, without any testing. You should check the conditions for the Province in which you plan to settle. I think, for Ontario, it's within 90 days of landing.


Thank You, Auld Yin, you seem to be a mine of information. where in Canada are you and where in the UK did you come from?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

lozza7173 said:


> Thank You, Auld Yin, you seem to be a mine of information. where in Canada are you and where in the UK did you come from?


I live just outside Toronto and I'm from Glasgow, many moons ago.


----------



## susannem (Mar 28, 2010)

lozza7173 said:


> I currnetly hold a clean uk licence, i know in Canada that you drive on the right. How long would my UK license last before having to take a Canadain Driving test, and would it be advisable to have some lessons first. Is there a theory test like in the uk.


I moved to Nova Scotia in December and I sat my driving test yesterday. I passed thank God! Unlike in some other provinces, here with a UK licence you have to do both a theory (easy) and a road test - not so easy, for me anyway! If you have to sit a test in the province you move to, I'd definitely advise taking some lessons to know what they are looking for. For example, unlike Alberta where my husband sat his test, in Nova Scotia, there's a huge emphasis on shoulder checks. They want you to bob you're head around in every direction before every manouvre, its really quite disorientating! Needless to say I lost a fair few points for my lack of shoulder checks.  Hopefully you'll be moving to a province where you can just exchange your UK licence. Much easier. Susanne


----------



## Nova scotia here we come (May 9, 2011)

I was told you can know exchange your drivers license in Nova Scotia from UK.

New rules!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## LGK616 (Sep 22, 2009)

You can get an International driving license which is good for 10 years. BUT, you cannot get car insurance in Canada using this. You will have to get a Canadian license and then be faced with REALLY high insurance rates!! The MAJOR negative I have about returning back to Canada.


----------



## denisevines (Oct 3, 2008)

*driving test*



lozza7173 said:


> I currnetly hold a clean uk licence, i know in Canada that you drive on the right. How long would my UK license last before having to take a Canadain Driving test, and would it be advisable to have some lessons first. Is there a theory test like in the uk.


We are in BC but originally went to Nova Scotia. You have to take a test in both of those provinces. BC you have 6 months -i think unless they have changed it. 

We bought insurance letters but they were not honored by BC. We started with zero no claims. If the letter has the dates of your last policy as one year which they all do, even if it says you have 10 years no claims they will not honour the letters in BC.


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

Am still working out no claims at the moment car sharing schemes are cheaper but you don't need to take a test in bc anymore the rules have changed in the last year.


----------



## denisevines (Oct 3, 2008)

*driving*



DavidHudson said:


> Am still working out no claims at the moment car sharing schemes are cheaper but you don't need to take a test in bc anymore the rules have changed in the last year.


Thanks David, I didn't know they changed the rules.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

You say you have to exchange your license within XX days of settling (dependant on province)... what if I went over on a IEC/working holiday visa, which is valid for a year?

Obviously I'm not settling initially, and realise insurance costs may be high... guessing the difficulty may be getting thr insurance itself? Not planning on getting a car, but if I like my year out there then I would like to apply for a job sponsored application if possible, and so unsure what my position would be in exchanging my licence? Would it be 90 days from my IEC or my sponsored visa?

thanks


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

I can't speak to your particular circumstances ie being here for a year but we landed last year went back to uk for ten months then arrived proper on BC last month. The rules state you have 90 days from landing to exchange the licence but it wasn't a problem with icbc when I explained what we did. Only delay is you need your pr card to get the picture licence and we have had to apply again for a replacement that takes about 80 days.


----------



## Karna (Mar 1, 2011)

*Exchanging UK licence in BC*

I was wondering if anyone would be kind enough to help with a query about exchanging a UK driving licence for a Canadian one in British Columbia. Do you need a driving record or letter of experience from DVLA (as ICBC mentions on their website) saying you have been driving for more than 2 years? Or are the dates on the UK licence card enough to prove this? Thank you very much for your help: I appreciate it.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm guessing you landed to activate your PR and then went back to UK for the 10 months... this sounds helpful and would be similar to a certain degree.

Not sure what you mean to had to wait for the PR card for the picture license, do they issue you a temporary license in the meantime then?

What do people do when they go over on a TWP? Do you have to exchange your license within 90 days, or can you run the duration of your TWP on an international license?

My other "issue" is that I currently don't have a full UK license, but am taking a driving test shortly... I know Canada has very different rules regarding learner drivers and restricted hours of driving. Add to that the high costs. Hoping to be able to get around on public transport for a while!!!

thanks for the info.


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

Both questions the date from your licence is fine as long ad you have been driving more than three years I didn't need a letter. That might answer the second question I have an interim paper licence that allows me to drive but is not ideal for id. You have to have been qualified as a driver for I think 3 years to get a BC licence without going through their test process so you might be out if luck without a full uk licence. I think you can drive on an international one for a year and a uk one as a visitor for six months but again as newly passed might face problems hiring cars check with a few companies and the licence small print.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

DavidHudson said:


> Both questions the date from your licence is fine as long ad you have been driving more than three years I didn't need a letter. That might answer the second question I have an interim paper licence that allows me to drive but is not ideal for id. You have to have been qualified as a driver for I think 3 years to get a BC licence without going through their test process so you might be out if luck without a full uk licence. I think you can drive on an international one for a year and a uk one as a visitor for six months but again as newly passed might face problems hiring cars check with a few companies and the licence small print.


I did read the rules on their website, I think you need to have held full licence for 1 or 2 years, can't remember, otherwise they use it as pro rata for the equivelent BC required experience... I'll have to read through the site again, was just the question of when i need to exchange, as obviously I would like to exchange at the end of my IEC to gain maximum time I have held UK license.


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

We didnt have to have pr in alberta to receive a picture license we r here on twp for now and my hubby and i both got picture licenses


----------



## Karna (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you DavidHusdson for your help with my query. I'm grateful.


----------



## roundfoot (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi,

Can someone give me a rough idea of insurance costs for say a $10,000 CAD car, 2 litre engine for a 35 year old male without any no claims for a car in Vancouver (if you couldn't transfer from the uk). I know you would really need more info but a ballpark would be good i.e. $1000 - 1500 per year. More? Less? Everyone keeps saying it's very expensive without any figures being banded around.... Thanks!


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

for information Nova Scotia now do a swap for uk licence


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

roundfoot said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone give me a rough idea of insurance costs for say a $10,000 CAD car, 2 litre engine for a 35 year old male without any no claims for a car in Vancouver (if you couldn't transfer from the uk). I know you would really need more info but a ballpark would be good i.e. $1000 - 1500 per year. More? Less? Everyone keeps saying it's very expensive without any figures being banded around.... Thanks!


Does engine size make a differance in the UK,? because it doesn't in BC, I have seen people mentioning engine size several times on here. You might be considerred a new driver as far as rates go, so could be around $2000, but depends on year and type of car, and what coverage you have, and not what you paid for it, but what the book value is. and for $10,000 it would deffinately be a used car, but would it be a 3yr old Ford, 5yr old Honda, 10yr old Porshe or?, I have a 2011 car that cost approx$20,000, I have safe driver discount/no claims, have basic insurance thru ICBC, (which is mandatory), plus additional with Family, and total cost is $1200 a year. From what I have read on here, safe driving record from UK may not be recognized in BC. But I"m not from the UK, so don't know.


----------



## roundfoot (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi Carl,

Thanks for the reply. I wish it would be a 10 year old porshe but with 2 little ones more likely to be a people carrier of some description.... And I would by second hand. In the UK insurance costs depend on the cost and engine size. The same car would be cheaper to insure if it had say a 1.4l engine rather than 2l. The bigger the engine in theory the more powerful and probably more risk. $1200 is a lot more than in the UK bit gives me a budget to work with. Do women generally get cheaper insurance? They tend to in the UK as deemed more sensible drivers, which in fairness is probably true. Depending where we end up the wife may also want a car.....


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

roundfoot said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone give me a rough idea of insurance costs for say a $10,000 CAD car, 2 litre engine for a 35 year old male without any no claims for a car in Vancouver (if you couldn't transfer from the uk). I know you would really need more info but a ballpark would be good i.e. $1000 - 1500 per year. More? Less? Everyone keeps saying it's very expensive without any figures being banded around.... Thanks!


If you don't qualify for a discount for safe driving/no claims, I think you should expect it to be at least $1800 -$2000, but as mentioned previously, , it depends on the coverage you want. I'm from BC not the UK, and insurance on my 2010 car would be $2100yr, but because of my safe driving/ no claims it is only $1150. But I have full coverage, which by law you don't need, but just the basic would be be around $1100, but if you have an older, used car with a value of $10,000 it might be around $800-$1000 if you get the discount.


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

roundfoot said:


> Hi Carl,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I wish it would be a 10 year old porshe but with 2 little ones more likely to be a people carrier of some description.... And I would by second hand. In the UK insurance costs depend on the cost and engine size. The same car would be cheaper to insure if it had say a 1.4l engine rather than 2l. The bigger the engine in theory the more powerful and probably more risk. $1200 is a lot more than in the UK bit gives me a budget to work with. Do women generally get cheaper insurance? They tend to in the UK as deemed more sensible drivers, which in fairness is probably true. Depending where we end up the wife may also want a car.....


The only reason insurance on a 2lt might be more than a1.4 is because the car itself is worth more. My car is a 2lt, 156hp, but the 2.4lt 176hp model with all the bells and whistles is almost $5000 more. so insurance would also be more. A 1.4 can still go 170+! so still a risk!. But in BC, it also depends somewhat on what area you are living, as rates vary based on that as well,. And if all circumstances are equal, there is no difference in rates for women or men.


----------



## roundfoot (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks. Gives me some budget figures to work on.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

roundfoot said:


> Thanks. Gives me some budget figures to work on.


Rates are also based on whether the car is driven only for pleasure, or to and from work, or both, and if work is within 15km, or more than 15km, and so on, and so on, nothing is easy in Canada, at least not BC. But if you insure for pleasure, but constantly drive to work, and get caught, the fines can be more than the difference, and could also invalidated your insurance if you have an accident.


----------



## roundfoot (Jul 11, 2010)

Would be for both work and pleasure I would imagine. Would be nice to be within 15km. I am used to being anything from 10km to 80km from work as I work on construction sites that vary all the time. In Canada I would probably be office based. Don't worry, I don't intend to do anything dodgy but thanks for the heads up!


----------

